
Ask HN: Inspirational movies - olalonde
When feeling demotivated or simply in need of a gentle kick in the ass, watching a good inspirational/feel-good movie can never hurt. Which movies did you find inspirational? Bonus point for business related movies.
======
iuguy
Sneakers (<http://www.themovietracker.com/movies/8710>). The film's aged a
little, but it's nice to watch a fairly funny hacking film that doesn't dress
up hacking into 3D flying GUIs, Hack the Planet or hacking a TLA with a gun
put to your head, while getting head.

Brewster's Millions always cheers me up around Christmas, as does Trading
Places (<http://www.themovietracker.com/movies/9749>), both of which are
slightly business related (although not exactly real-world related).

Someone else posted the pursuit of happyness
(<http://www.themovietracker.com/movies/7605>), when I stick that on it comes
across as a bit schmaltzy for me but has a good message.

A beautiful mind (<http://www.themovietracker.com/movies/1112>) is another
great film about an incredibly smart but tortured genius who makes a massive
contribution to economics.

Catch me if you can (<http://www.themovietracker.com/movies/1798>) is based on
the true story of a fraudster who ripped off banks for tons of money and did
all kinds of amazing things with it. It's a great romp and I'd highly
recommend a first watch.

Life is beautiful (<http://www.themovietracker.com/movies/5583>) is hardly an
uplifting film but is incredible and if it doesn't make you thankful for what
you have, then I'd question whether or not you have a soul.

~~~
adamzochowski
I think you mistook Sneakers for Swordfish. One is from 1992 and has Robert
Redford and Dan Aykroyd.

~~~
iuguy
I think you mis-parsed my Sneakers comment. Sneakers is an awesome film.
Swordfish, while ok to watch if there's nothing else on can't hold a candle to
Sneakers.

------
aniket_ray
It's strange. Most of the movies I use aren't here already. So here's my list.

Tucker: The Man and His Dream (1988) <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096316/>

Cinderella Man (2005) <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0352248/>

The Secret of My Succe$s (1987) <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093936/>

Strangely I also find, Scarface (1983) <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086250/>
and The Bucket List (2007) <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0825232/> strangely
inspiring.

Pirates of Silicon Valley and The Social Network would also be on my list but
they have already been mentioned.

I also keep the fraud trilogy handy.

Wall Street (1987) <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094291/>

Glengarry Glen Ross (1992) <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104348/>

Boiler Room (2000) <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0181984/>

~~~
signal
I don't think Scarface is a strange choice for the same reason I like the
fraud trilogy. Stories of meteoric success followed by tragic failure are
hella inspiring, because you get to see where they went wrong. So while your
watching your brain is telling you: 'All we have to do is follow The 10 Crack
Commandments and we'll make it!'

------
swombat
Apart from those already mentioned by others, some challenging classics:

    
    
      Zorba the Greek
      Ikiru (Living), by Akira Kurosawa
      Babette's Feast
      La Strada
      La double vie de Véronique
      Lawrence of Arabia
      It's a Wonderful Life
      Jakob the Liar
      Citizen Kane
      Deliverance
      Dogville
    

Worth noting that none of these are "feel-good" american movies. They're "kick
you in the balls and get you busy living" movies. I much prefer those to
simple feel-good movies. If you want feel-good, just go watch some reruns of
Friends (I'm not saying that like it's a bad thing; I do it quite often; but
those are not the best inspirational movies by a long shot).

~~~
Tichy
Ikiru is one of the few movies I bought on DVD. Such a special movie, I don't
know any other movie like it.

------
prodigal_erik
_Iron Man_. I can't say why Downey's portrayal of being in the zone is so
compelling, but it makes me want to build something.

 _Apollo 13_. When engineering had heroic scope.

Sometimes _300_ is stirring and brings a sort of you're-not-alone feeling when
I'm stuck at the office. Also the RiffTrax commentary is hilarious.

~~~
signal
I would say the appeal of Iron Man in that sense is the montage effect. I love
montage sequences in movies, and movies that use them right are totally
energizing. There's nothing like seeing the trip from obscurity to success
without coffee breaks, writers block, tooth-brushing etc.

------
bigmac
_The Social Network_

~~~
dmitri1981
Am I the only one who found the film a bit disappointing given all the hype?
While the first half was pretty cool and I really enjoyed the Facemash hacking
scene, the second half felt like it was just endless squabbling over who owns
what. Not exactly inspiring.

~~~
iuguy
I've found that it's generally best to ignore hype for any film. If you go
into a reasonably good film with low expectations, you'll like it. Walk into
an incredible film with low expectations and you'll love it.

~~~
paraschopra
How can you set low expectations once you have read in the reviews that it is
indeed good? You can't undo that, can you?

~~~
iuguy
Yes you can. If you see reviews you should take them with a pinch of salt -
there's a world of difference between Mark Kermode saying something's good and
Nuts Magazine saying something's good.

You can avoid reviews, get a rough idea based on the actors and crew members'
other work and a synopsis then decide if it warrants a visit to the cinema.
You can go out and read the book the film might be based on.

For example, Black Swan is a film coming out by Darren Aronofsky that's coming
out later this year. It stars Natalie Portman as a promising young ballet
dancer that's slowly turning into a swan. It's an interesting premise,
Aronofsky did Requiem for a Dream, the Fountain and more recently The
Wrestler.

As well as Natalie Portman it has Vincent Cassel, both of whom I've loved in
films before. This tells me that the film is probably worth seeing at the
cinema - it may or may not be good but I can go in regardless of expectations.
Unless I hear it's pretty awful then that's what I'm likely to do.

------
jamesriley
I'd agree with two here, while adding one of my own.

The Social Network - have seen it twice, both times eager to get out of the
cinema and rush home to continue working on my own projects. We all know it's
possible to create something and have the world take notice, but to see the
journey and the all too familiar scenarios was hugely inspiring. As much as
the lead character may come across as an unemotional awkward individual - you
can't help but want his sharpness and drive. Oh, and success.

Good Will Hunting - Maybe I happened to watch this at the right time, during a
period where I had met someone special and certain obstacles had me holding
back. This movie had me book a flight the second the credits began rolling.
There's similarities with The Social Network too, a special yet flawed
individual, whose mistakes pale in comparison to his potential. Every line in
the film is a quotable.

Hangover - This will be the first and only mention I expect of this film, but
in terms of leaving a cinema and feeling inspired, this is up there for me.
Would happily have left on the road trip of a lifetime if my groups of friends
were to join me. Sure I'd have broken down 2 miles into the journey, broke and
a little homesick but I'd have given it a go.

------
olalonde
I'll answer my own question: Catch Me If You Can (2002). It's basically the
adventures of a very skilled social engineer.

~~~
bemmu
But don't read the book if you want to stay motivated.

------
jcfrei
Office Space - gave me an idea what work in an average software company might
be like and why I'd rather go my own way.

------
vamsikris21
October Sky. This is one of the inspirational movie i can think of now.

~~~
derwiki
One of my all time favorites. It's not computer nerd, it's rocket nerd -- but
it feels similar to stories of Woz building his own computers from cheap
chips.

------
coryl
Pirates of Silicon Valley

~~~
staunch
The best movie on startups I've ever seen. I've watched it at least 20 times
and appreciate it more each time. Woz has said that it's fairly accurate,
which makes it that much more awesome.

------
chunkyslink
Amelie

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0211915/>

------
papaf
A Time for Drunken Horses is a less mainstream film that tells the story of
entrepreneurship in the face of adversity.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0259072/>

I also found The Pursuit of Happiness pretty incredible

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454921/>

------
cubix
Gattaca is always uplifting.

------
inetsee
I have a soft spot for "Meet the Robinsons".

I went looking for the exact Walt Disney quote at the end of the movie, and
discovered "<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Walt_Disney> which includes quite a
few quotes that can relate to entrepreneurship.

------
staunch
Star Trek: TOS. I find the innocence and unabashed optimism puts me in a good
mood. I keep it on in the background while I work.

------
wyclif
Breaking Away (1979) "They're gonna keep callin' us "cutters." To them, it's
just a dirty word. To me, it's just somethin' else I never got a chance to
be." <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078902/>

------
geden
\- I Heart Huckabees \- You, Me And Everyone We Know \- Juno \- The Straight
Story \- My Neighbour Totoro

Are all straight forward feel good movies.

\- Caché \- The Lives Of Others \- The White Ribbon \- The Fountain \- Amores
Perros \- City Of God \- Fargo \- Dune \- Castle In The Sky \- Nausicaä of the
Valley of the Wind \- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind \- Festen

Make you feel good simply by the presence of their across the board
brilliance.

~~~
iuguy
I never really liked Nausicaä, but I loved Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle
and Ponyo.

Which Dune are you referring to? Film, Mini-Series, original or extended?

~~~
geden
Dune the film. It's different to the book. It is flawed. It's also one of the
most atmospheric and convincing SF worlds ever realised on film, on a par with
Blade Runner. It's got plenty of cool bits and a wicked Brian Eno soundtrack.

What you have to remember about Nausicaä is that it's 26 years old. Miyazaki
was hitting wonderfully balanced deep green themes and using ambiguous
villains whilst Disney was churning out 'Mickey's Christmas Carol'. There's
lot's of truly wonderful space and silence in Nausicaä's 'forest' scenes.

------
gsivil
One of my favorite movies that I watch quite often and belongs in that
category is "The Shawshank Redemption" from 1994. Persist in adverse
environments, make lifetime friends, resist to cruel authorities, develop side
projects ;), use your skills in a good and moral way.

"Small Time Crooks" 2000 by Woody Allen. A movie about naive accidental
lovable millionaires. Funny and sometimes bitter.

------
harscoat
Or you can just _read_ few pages from "Founders at Work"

------
udfalkso
Rudy. This movie will inspire you to work harder every time.

------
iworkforthem
\- The Social Network. \- Black Hawk Down. \- Catch Me If You Can. \- The
Bourne Supremacy, The Bourne Identity, The Bourne Ultimatum. \- Ocean's
Twelve, Ocean's Eleven. \- Remember the Titans. \- The Blind Side.

------
parbo
Hoop Dreams. It's a documentary, but it is both inspirational and feel-good.

~~~
DanielN
uh, its a great movie, but I don't remember it being very feel good. I mostly
remember it being depressing. That scene toward the end where one of the kids
is playing ball with his father is heartbreaking.

------
ovi256
This is a novelette, not a movie: The Djinn's Wife, by Ian McDonald. Hard AIs,
cybernetic brain interfacing, AI diplomats, AI negociators, AI cyber- and real
war, a trans-human love story, it's incredible. Setting is "near future
India".

You can read a preview at Asimov's site:
<http://www.asimovs.com/_issue_0607/Djinn.shtml>

Asimov's used to publish it in its entirety online, I guess that was for
promotional purposes.

------
aamar
Don't overlook the obvious: _The Matrix_

Also: _Primer, Amadeus, Ratatouille_

Older movies: _The General_ and other Buster Keaton movies, _Trouble in
Paradise_ and other Lubitsch movies.

~~~
cb33
To each his own, but can I ask what about Buster Keaton movies motivates you?
Just wondering.

~~~
gojomo
I was impressed with _Die Hard_ (1988) when I first saw it; so well
engineered, as a movie and story and visual spectacle. Now that's the way
action movies should be made, I thought, and hoped there'd be more like it --
even while wary of formulaic recombinations, like 'Die Hard on a boat', etc.

Years later, I saw _The General_ (1927), and it blew my mind. There, 60+ years
earlier, was 'Die Hard on rails'. There were so many action-movie scenes and
stunts and plot points that have been repeated over and over in the decades
since.

But: when Keaton did it, he wasn't cribbing anyone else. These weren't old
familiar cliches (yet). He was risking his health with dangerous stunts. He
didn't have the help of later special effects. He didn't even have sound or
spoken dialogue. But still it all worked: the humor, the story, the stunts,
the tension.

It was like discovering the common ancestor of hundreds of later movie and TV
tropes, the very first action flick that crawled out of the oceans of text and
imagination to walk on the dry land of motion pictures.

To have created that, with the limited tools of the era, prefiguring so much
of what came later -- well, we can only hope to do something similar with the
still-young digital and network media of our age.

------
guynamedloren
Law Abiding Citizen. It's a bit dark, but extremely powerful. The first time I
saw it, I watched it twice more within a week to share it with a bunch of my
friends.

------
equity
1\. The Killing Fields

[http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/The-Killing-
Fields/671140?...](http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/The-Killing-
Fields/671140?trkid=438403#height1457)

2\. Danny Deckchair

[http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Danny-
Deckchair/60033353?trk...](http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Danny-
Deckchair/60033353?trkid=496751#height1554)

3\. As Far as My Feet Will Carry Me (German film)

[http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/As-Far-as-My-Feet-Will-
Carry...](http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/As-Far-as-My-Feet-Will-Carry-
Me/70068024?trkid=496751#height1848)

4\. Vitus (another German flick)

[http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Vitus/70068654?trkid=496751#...](http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Vitus/70068654?trkid=496751#height1509)

5\. The Diving Bell and the Butterfly (French film)

[http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/The-Diving-Bell-and-the-
Butt...](http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/The-Diving-Bell-and-the-
Butterfly/70071610?trkid=496751#height1941)

6\. Band of Brothers (HBO mini-series)

[http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Band-of-Brothers-
Disc-1/6002...](http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/Band-of-Brothers-
Disc-1/60024705?trkid=496751)

7\. The Pianist

[http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/The-
Pianist/60025061?trkid=4...](http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/The-
Pianist/60025061?trkid=496751#height1522)

8\. I am David

[http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/I-Am-
David/60034547?trkid=49...](http://movies.netflix.com/Movie/I-Am-
David/60034547?trkid=496751#height1771)

~~~
iuguy
I'm not sure if I'd call The Pianist uplifting!

~~~
forinti
Or The Killing Fields!

------
mtm
'The World's Fastest Indian'

~~~
retroafroman
I have a project motorcycle right now, and I just watched this last week.
Amazing movie. In the vernacular of HN, it's about an old Kiwi who's
bootstrapped, ramen profitable and hacking his way to making the worlds
fastest motorcycle.

------
gxs
Good Will Hunting.

The Bourne Identity.

~~~
hardik
No offence, but I find "Good Will Hunting" as a perfect "bait movie".

------
siegler
_Defending Your Life_

 _From IMDB: In an afterlife resembling the present-day US, people must prove
their worth by showing in court how they have demonstrated courage._

Albert Brooks dies and has to prove that he has conquered his fears in order
to "move on" or get smarter.

He looks back on his life and sees how things could have been better if he'd
just had more courage.

~~~
FiddlerClamp
Totally agree. I watch the movie every few years and I'm always surprised at
how much it motivates and moves me. Plus, it's amusing.

------
kevin_morrill
Ken Burns's Frank Lloyd Wright documentary is one of my favorites. The guy
went through so many ups and downs in his career and created some of his most
amazing works well and age when most would have retired. Leaves you feeling
like it's never too late to accomplish something amazing if you stick to your
convictions.

~~~
dkarl
I found it quite the opposite. He valued his genius above anything else,
honored no inconvenient personal obligations, and was chronically dishonest
when promoting new projects, and without those qualities, his accomplishments
would have been much more limited. I don't feel inspired by that at all -- I
could perhaps convince myself I was a genius and do anything to further my
creative output, but I can't morally do that, because the odds are
overwhelming that I would not create beautiful and enduring works of art that
eclipsed the personal damage to people around me the way Frank Lloyd Wright's
architecture does.

------
JonathanFields
Lemonade Movie (<http://www.lemonademovie.com>) - It's a short, beautifully
shot documentary that tracks a handful of people who got fired in 2008 and
took that as an opportunity to do amazing things with their next careers

Also, gotta love the classics - Rudy and Good Will Hunting

------
room606
Can't believe nobody has mentioned Breaking Away

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078902/>

[http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/19...](http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/19790101/REVIEWS/901010308/1023)

------
uuilly
Shawshank Redemption

Hudsucker Proxy

~~~
wyclif
Upvoted for Hudsucker Proxy. Very underrated movie. Essential if you're
interested in business and specifically product development.

------
runT1ME
SeTec Astronomy...

------
kingsidharth
The Lord of the Rings Triology (when you have loads of time - there is
something about it) Kick-Ass Jerry Maguire The Thief Lord Pursuit of Happyness

Not all are 'hacking' or 'enterprising' but something about them that does the
trick.

------
cb33
The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters. Classic story of the underdog
battling the perennial favorite told through the real-life struggle for the
world's highest Donkey Kong score. Seriously, watch it now.

------
aneshkesavan
Fight Club

~~~
lukifer
"It's only after you've lost everything that you're free to do anything."

------
maxklein
* Life is beautiful

* Last Train Home

* Brokeback mountain

* Slumdog Millionare

* Aftershocks (Tangshan dadizhen)

* Bus 174

* Moon

* The Wire (TV series)

* Zorba the greek

* City of God

------
Mz
For inspiration, I tend to prefer movies rooted in a real life story. A couple
of movies already mentioned that fall into that category: _The Pursuit of
Happyness_ and _October Sky_. I also really like _Shine_ , _Cool Runnings_ ,
and _Take the Lead_.

Favorite scene from _Shine_ :

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-QrSc_Jw3g>

------
patrickk
Lord of War

~~~
ErrantX
Seconded. one of my favourite and compelling films.

------
joakin
Thank you for all the amazing suggestions

I made a list with all the movies now that i run out of suggestions on what to
watch. (I missed some, and the list will grow, but still useful)

Here you have it, thanks again
[https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1x2H4erOo2wAktNMXr2R...](https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=1x2H4erOo2wAktNMXr2RfUxxwCoQMGCc1N9UHh-S3ADc)

------
mkramlich
Star Wars, the original movie

Superman, the original movie

Star Trek, the first movie with Shatner, Nimoy, etc. Also Wrath of Khan.

The Matrix

300 probably will become one

The Social Network was surprisingly motivational. Fairly realistic portrayal
of programming and programmers and startup life, and I loved many of Sean
Parker's motivational speeches, and some of the Zuckerberg character's
speeches as well.

------
baddspellar
I'm surprised nobody mentioned "Hoosiers"

~~~
kevinburke
"My team's on the floor!!!" <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-lt6jDaVnc>

------
callmeed
The Right Stuff

------
thexa4
There are a lot of good movies here already, I missed these two however:

Big Fish <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0319061/>

City of Ember <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0970411/>

------
rcanand
Contact, Fountainhead, Glen Garry Glen Ross, Waking Life, Zorba the Greek, Von
Ryan's Express

~~~
alexwestholm
Echo Glengarry Glen Ross (<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104348/>). The
tagline, "A story for everyone who works for a living" pretty much sums it up.
For me, no other movie has done such a good job of capturing the horror of the
workaday grind. The acting is also amazing (Pacino, Jack Lemon, Alec Baldwin).

Also in the spirit of quit your day job movies, Joe vs. The Volcano
(<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099892/)is> pretty great. Not as masterful a
film as Glengarry, but much more upbeat.

------
grigy
_Jerry Maguire_

------
defdac
I'm always blown away by the 2,5 hour documentary on the first DVD-release of
Star Wars (IV-VI). I think it is this one:
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0416716/plotsummary>

------
hardik
I find 70s Japanese action movies very inspiring. Very hard to explain why,
but just do.

~~~
anthuswilliams
You mean like Zatoichi the Blind Swordsman? Can you give some examples?

~~~
hardik
Watched 'Sex and Fury' last week. (Admittedly, that falls into 'Pinky
Violence' genre.)

------
kylelibra
Network (1976) - The phrase "I'm mad as hell and I'm not going to take it
anymore" comes from this film.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074958/>

------
phalien
Karate Kid :)

Now serios:

The Godfather: makes you feel everything is possible

A Good Year: feel-good movie, but I think it really shows why we really
struggle. I mean what's the point in having millions if you don't know what to
do with them.

------
ashitvora
Pursuit of Happiness

If you like Bollywood, I would highly recommend 3 Idiots.

~~~
rao
staying with Bollywood, I also recommend "Taare Zameen par"
<http://www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taare_Zameen_Par>

------
danbmil99
"The Man From Earth"

~~~
Derbasti
The world looked slightly different after I watched that movie. There are many
things that I blindly refused to believe without any means of disproving them.

------
nzjames
I watch Hackers about once every two months and listen to the soundtrack every
other week. Sometime for a change I watch Antitrust.

------
sshah
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. Funny, lot of philosophical analogies and
above all have to honor Douglas Adam's imagination

------
danielson
Sunshine (2007) Danny Boyle, Alex Garland.

------
PStamatiou
Antitrust <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0218817/>

------
AndrewVos
Sunflower

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0923714/>

------
pillmuncher
"2001: A Space Odyssey" - Stanley Kubrick

"Eat Drink Man Woman" - Ang Lee

"The Ice Storm" - Ang Lee

"Wonder Boys" - Curtis Hanson

"The Apartment" - Billy Wilder

------
dstein
Rocky IV

~~~
vgurgov
Even if you dont like Rocky you might want to watch this story:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywuse55qU2A> Much shorter than movie, but
super motivational!

------
talonx
If you're a runner - Running Brave, Saint Ralph, Spirit of the Marathon.

------
krschultz
The Pursuit of Happiness

------
ethank
Rushmore

It Might Get Loud - documentary about Jimmy Page, Jack White and the Edge

------
techbio
Great list--I'm surprised to not see "Groundhog Day" here yet.

------
pdelgallego
A feel good movie about a "loser" girl and family "startup".

Cleaning sunshine

------
jcapote
Man on Wire. This movie pumps me up like no other.

~~~
strick
I'll second Man on Wire. Artist-hacker decides to tightrope walk between the
towers of the World Trade Center without permission. Such a great story, and a
true one.

------
mrlyc
Groundhog Day, Little Miss Sunshine, Pleasantville

------
davidw
Army of Darkness

------
jeffepp
Rounders, Count of Monte Cristo, Gladiator.

~~~
kevinburke
Try the Count of Monte Cristo book, the movie's an awful version of the book.

------
codyguy
The Color of Money Rainman The great escape

------
sundar22in
My favorite is always Million Dollar Baby.

------
jranck
A Beautiful Mind

The Shawshank Redemption

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington

Pirates of Silicon Valley

------
seldo
_Hackers_

~~~
swombat
Have you watched it recently? I tried, I couldn't get past the first 30
minutes with my ex-girlfriend, it was just so embarrassingly bad.

~~~
Confusion
I watch it about once a year, but I consider it a feelgood comedy that
parodies its title.

------
SteveC
Koyaanisqatsi

------
saggzns
invictus is a pretty good one too

------
dchs
Wall Street!

------
motxilo
War Games

------
deutronium
Primer

Antitrust

Rocket man

Office Space

------
briandek
Wanted

Spirited Away

~~~
Tichy
Don't know Wanted, but Spirited Away is totally amazing.

~~~
briandek
All Hayao Miyazaki movies are pretty epic :)

------
kingsidharth
Star Wars!

------
marilyn
Wayne Dyer's The Shift

------
sandipagr
pursuit of happiness

------
kleiba
Harold and Maude

------
seanlinmt
Freedom Writers

------
djshah
October Sky

------
zaidf
The Aviator

------
earnubs
Wall·e

------
klbarry
The "Poor Jack" song in Nightmare before Christmas is one of the best songs
for this purpose ever written, in my opinion:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXXOO3Wd_5Q>. The basic message is: I'm
klbarry, I can do whatever the fuck I want.

